# Screen Wire in Place of #8 Hardware Cloth?



## NewJoe (Jul 1, 2012)

lowes sells a gutter guard type of screen...it is only about 9 inches wide, and is made out of aluminum but it is 1/8" mesh and it will work....not nearly as nice as hardware cloth but it is functional


----------



## drtoddh (Mar 31, 2013)

Same issue here. I ended up using regular window screen to make robber guard screens and use it in other areas, no problems seen, bees run across it without any difficulty.


----------



## Bee Whisperer (Mar 24, 2013)

The best price I have found is through Amazon.com.


----------



## Colleen O. (Jun 5, 2012)

I don't have Langs and can't vouch for how long it would hold up but I used it last year on the bottom of a TBH in a pinch. The bees didn't seem to have a problem with it and I think it did a better job keeping out SHB than my hive with the #8 mesh. I think people use #8 more for mite drop. I have some left over aluminum screen so I have been using that for robber screens, feeder ladders, vent hole covers, etc...


----------



## NewJoe (Jul 1, 2012)

here is the link to the wire I am talking about...you may have to design a piece of wood into the bottom to join the screen on but it will work....I have one done with it currently.........and it's cheap

http://www.lowes.com/pd_101468-1536...=1&currentURL=?Ntt=aluminum+screen&facetInfo=


----------



## Darius (May 19, 2013)

You can buy at Betterbee


----------



## Beregondo (Jun 21, 2011)

I've used window screen for making ventilated inner covers and robbing screens before with no problem.
I've used the yellow plastic/fiberglass mesh mesh tape made by Henry for roofing repairs to screen feeder holes in lids, too and it worked, but the bees chewed holes in it in a month or two.

I suggest making a lid with window screen on the feeder hole and seeing how it works... it's a LOT cheaper than # 8 hardware cloth, and you don't have to but 100 feet.
It will probably work well, but if you find that it didn't the expense of the experiment is small.


----------



## jdmidwest (Jul 9, 2012)

Thanks for the gutter guard idea, I have a couple of Lowes in range of me. I am just screening the feeder holes and bottom holes in nucs at the moment, so the size is right. I have to ventilate some nucs for transport to the farm.

As usual, I need it today. I can order the other stuff later.

I thought I had read somewhere that fine screen wire was hard for bees to walk on and damaged their legs. That is why I was hesitant to use it.


----------



## KPeacock (Jan 29, 2013)

the only place I could get #8 locally was at Ace hardware. they had it in rolls, or to be purchased by the foot.


----------



## dadandsonsbees (Jan 25, 2012)

jdmidwest, I have used window screen before when i was in a pinch. I have even used it for sbb it does not let the beetle larva drop though but it did provide ventilation. I have also (when in the "need it right now" mode) taken some 1/4" mesh hardware cloth and overlapped (offset) the second layer to make 1/8' openings. It is more bulky but it works in a pinch. Hey, a man gotta do what a man gotta do when you're in a bind.


----------



## falls pa (May 20, 2013)

I just purchased a 36" x 10' #8 hardware cloth roll from www.hardwareandtools.com (Jackson wire 1/8" x 1/8" mesh #11061615)
$28.49 delivered to Pittston Pa., It took 5 days from order to receipt.


----------



## Gailmo (Jun 19, 2011)

Have you tried your local Ace Hardware store? I have had great luck in Missouri finding this wire at Ace.


----------



## Russ (Sep 9, 2001)

Ditto what was said above, Check you local Hardware Store for #8 Hardware Cloth. Most of them have carried it in rolls for years. JMO


----------



## jdmidwest (Jul 9, 2012)

Tried Ace the last few days in 3 towns, no luck. Even run into a guy that used to own an Ace shop that is now working for a farm store. He remembered carrying it, but it was a long time ago.

I am using screen wire.


----------



## Bee Whisperer (Mar 24, 2013)

I am serious. Look at Amazon.com.

http://www.amazon.com/home-improvement/dp/B006G59WVQ

Redi-Roll Hardware Cloth, 1/8" x 36" x 10' by Jackson Wire
*$22.78*

Redi-Roll Hardware Cloth, 1/8 x 48" x 10' by Jackson Wire 
*$31.99*

1/8 Inch Mesh 24 Inch Tall x 50 Feet Long Hardware Cloth 
*Price: $53.99 *


----------



## jdmidwest (Jul 9, 2012)

Bee Whisperer said:


> I am serious. Look at Amazon.com.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/home-improvement/dp/B006G59WVQ
> 
> ...


I did look at that and the prices are great. 

I just needed some screen quick to seal some feeder holes in nucs. A friend had some left over from screen bottom boards that he quit using a few years ago.


----------



## psfred (Jul 16, 2011)

You only need the 1/8" if you want the unwanted larvae and mites to drop through. For ventilation, robber screens, or any other purpose to keep bees out and let air through, window screen works fine. Better in some cases, as occasionally bees will find an opening they can squeeze through in the hardware cloth, especially if not attached completely. Leads to nasty surprises.

Peter


----------



## ArtSmart (Sep 29, 2012)

Today I had to replace a ventilation hole screen on the inside of the telescopic cover. I found the screen material at home depot and it was stamped out of a thin sheet aluminum and had kind of oblong shaped cells. Don't know what they use it for but it was a smaller mesh. You couldn't see it right away but upon closer inspection I noticed that bees completely sealed each cell with propolis. Don't know if the same would happen with a different smaller cell screen. Just FYI.


----------



## chronis5 (Sep 6, 2012)

I always find my screen for various odd jobs in 1 of these 3 places:

www.grainger.com

http://www.bwire.com/index.html

Mcmaster Carr


They can all supply full 100 foot rolls or cut pieces, however just be sure to compare pricing as it can swing wildly depending on each individual company's supply at the moment.


----------



## DarkWolf (Feb 20, 2013)

I've dealt with http://mcmaster.com before and they do well at quick shipping and quality.


----------



## Bill91143 (Jun 7, 2013)

Bee Whisperer said:


> I am serious. Look at Amazon.com.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/home-improvement/dp/B006G59WVQ
> 
> ...


----------



## jdmidwest (Jul 9, 2012)

Finally found it today at an out of the way hardware store that carries everything. 1/8" x 36" x 10' $16.95. I did not even have to pay shipping. They were out of the 1/8 x 24 x 10, it was only $7.95


----------



## johnmckeag (Dec 7, 2013)

I just put in a special order at the local Ace Hardware for 1/8 X 24 X 50' for $1.05 a foot. 
No charge for the order or shipping - came to less than $53.00!


----------

